

Obama Administration Urges Immediate Action on 'Inversions' - lsh123
http://online.wsj.com/articles/obama-administration-urges-immediate-action-on-inversions-1405475326

======
joshfraser
The best tricks to lower you tax rate are only available to the largest
companies. Startups pay full price.

New startup idea: tax evasion as a service. It would use the same transfer
pricing techniques like Google and Apple. Money would be shuffled using the
Double Irish, Dutch Sandwich, etc. Shell companies would be formed and "office
space" and "employees" would be shared between the various subscribers. The
company would handle all the paper work, legal requirements, incorporation and
account setup. You'd pay for the service with a small percentage of your
savings.

I'm against tax evasion, but if we're going to have it, we may as well make it
fair to the little guys.

------
benjohnson
While I understand the frustrations of tax dodging, I have to admit that this
increasing barriers against capital flight reminds me of a economic 'Berlin
wall' and ultimately doomed to fail.

Given the fluidity of people and resources, over-taxation could be considered
damage and easily routed around (to borrow a phrase).

At some point, we're going to have to address the reasons why people/money are
leaving. Unfortunate, that take is harder than rhetoric and simple laws.

------
NeonVice
Why shouldn't the US create a tax structure that encourages businesses to
"invert" to the US?

------
opendais
Yes, cracking down on companies pulling these sorts of stunts is a good idea.

However, I think a better idea is raise capital gains taxes on foreign
companies since this "trick" only really benefits the investors. I suspect if
the Board's stockholder backers finds themselves paying more for their foreign
investments they might reconsider...

